# Our Basement Is Finally Finished !!



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

It took us about 6 months to finish our basement from framing to completion. My husband I did all the work ourselves, which we are really proud of. We also would like to thank everyone on this site for your help and advise.

:thumbup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

It looks absolutely fabulous..........

Great job!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very nicely done. Excellent job and excellent choice of colors, layout, and materials. 

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, looks fantastic! great job!

I've got a basement lined with wood paneling, want to come and switch it out with drywall for me? :laughing:


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

It looks sharp as a tack! How does it look at night with the lights on? Those lights look very "spotlighty" to invent a word.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

clever use of columns around metal posts. nice mitering of the trim. look'n really sharp!

Knucklez


----------



## NesTea420 (Apr 22, 2008)

real nice...like your choice of colors and design. any advice for a newbie trying to do the same?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

outstanding color choice.


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

NesTea420 said:


> real nice...like your choice of colors and design. any advice for a newbie trying to do the same?


We took our time from the actual planning of the layout to the products we used to finish it. We did ALOT of leg work, going around our area, checking out products, costs, the best product to use in the basement. My husband did major research on the electrical and framing, asking local trades and of course the wonderful DIY chatroom!

If you have anymore questions about the products we used I would be glad to help you.


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

Knucklez said:


> clever use of columns around metal posts. nice mitering of the trim. look'n really sharp!
> 
> Knucklez


Thank you! We actually used 1 x 6 MDF with 1/4 round. Glued and nailed together it gave the column a rounded effect. The top and bottom we used crown moulding and filled the inside of the column with foam. We were quite pleased with the way the columns turned out.

Regards,
Kim


----------



## Jeep (May 13, 2008)

Very nice love the colour care to share what the colour is.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a question, what did you use to frame around the ductwork ?? Looks like 1 x 2 perhaps ??


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

raam said:


> I have a question, what did you use to frame around the ductwork ?? Looks like 1 x 2 perhaps ??


Yes, that is exactly what we used.

Kim


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

Jeep said:


> Very nice love the colour care to share what the colour is.


The accent wall was Benjamin Moore H163 duxbury gray

The other wall was a custom color copied off of Farrow & Ball (Light Blue)


Kim


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

kimmyb said:


> Yes, that is exactly what we used.
> 
> Kim


Thanks, another question if I may. Why the blocking between studs ?


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do the doors go to a laundry room or garage? Just curious. 

Great job, I love it. Hubby just walked in and said "oh crap, what are we building now?" We don't have a basement so he's in the clear. 

Do you have furniture in there yet? I'd love to see it 'done up'.


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> It looks absolutely fabulous..........
> 
> Great job!


 
Thank you!


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Very nicely done. Excellent job and excellent choice of colors, layout, and materials.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures.


 
Thank you for all your help! I have some pictures in my album also with some "stuff" in it !!


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

Hobb3s said:


> Wow, looks fantastic! great job!
> 
> I've got a basement lined with wood paneling, want to come and switch it out with drywall for me? :laughing:


 
LOL :laughing: Good Luck!


----------



## kimmyb (Jan 25, 2008)

perpetual98 said:


> It looks sharp as a tack! How does it look at night with the lights on? Those lights look very "spotlighty" to invent a word.


At night it is a relaxing place to be and very "ambieantish" LOL:laughing:


----------

